
Key Differences Between Respirators and Masks [pdf] - ardy42
https://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/956213O/differences-between-respirators-and-masks.pdf
======
miguelmota
Good overview. The 'comfort masks' were pretty useless and 3M discontinued
them. It's almost impossible to find any N95 masks now because people are
hoarding them.

------
nabla9
Do comfort masks protect others from the droplets if you are sick?

